# Dollar tree tests?



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyone have bad luck with them? I know lots of people who've had great experiences with them, but anyone have bad? My sister came over today and saw them sitting on my couch. She said everyone she talks to said they all were negative when they were really pregnant. Some as much as 3 months. I am 4 days late. I have 37 day cycles and for some reason it takes me a bit longer than normal to get a positive test. Should I go buy a more expensive test or will this one work fine if I am pregnant?


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought one and it didn't work. I find that the store-brand ones are good though, like Walgreen's brand.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

they worked fine for my friend, she is due in Feb. For me I guess they work because they keep saying neg. and I am not pregnant yet.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

I got my very early BFP with them (although they were faint)


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I used one with my DS and it was positive. To be sure though, I went and got an EPT. It was positive too. Maybe it depends on the one you pick up. Some may work and some may not.


----------

